# Correct eMac Battery



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

After 2 or 3 years of having the incorrect time and date after every power outage, I'm going to replace the pram battery in my 2002 800 MHz eMac. I took a look at the one that's in it now. It's a Tadiran - High Energy, lithium, 3.6 volt, size 1/2AA battery. TL-2150. Made in Israel. I went to a two bit computer shop here in Brantford a couple of days ago and told the guy that I needed a 3.6 volt 1/2AA lithium battery. He got that cow in the headlight look when he had problems grasping the concept of a 3.6 volt battery. I told him if he had to think about it, he didn't have one, turned on my heel and went out the door. 

Now I've spent hours on end on the net trying to cross reference batteries made by other manufacturers. What a nightmare. Never could find any clear and concise information regarding alternatives. Even the batteries are a few millimetres different in overall length. I'm looking for a high capacity cell, at least 1000mAh. 

I have a few sheets printed of batteries made by different manufacturers along with their cross references. A few other cells that may or may not be correct.

Xeno Energy XL-050F
Tadiran TL-5101, TL-5101/s, TL-2150, TL-2150/s
Maxell ER3, ER3S
Radio Shack #55025145, #23-026
Newer Technology ER14250
Saft LS 14250 (24.8 mm high, 14.5 mm wide), LST 14250 (25.1 mm high, 14.2 mm wide)
Generic LS14250-BA

I'd love to walk out of a computer store here in town with the correct battery without getting ripped off for a name brand cell.

Does anyone know the correct batteries by various manufacturers for my eMac?


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

You're over-thinking. Any fresh 3.6V 1/2AA battery will do. A couple I have in my junk drawer - SAFT LS 14250 and Maxell ER3S.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Any Apple dealer or repair shop should have these in stock - should be $12 - $18 depending.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Radio Shack (yes I know the story with RS and Canada) had them, most battery-specialty shops have them, some hearing-aid companies use them, some camera shops should have them, and as CR mentioned any Apple dealer worth their salt would OF COURSE have them.


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

The problem I've found is that there are 3.6 volt lithium 1/2AA batteries that come with different lengths and diameters. I'm concerned that I may end up with a sloppy fit, thus poor connection if the cell is too small or break the battery bracket if the cell is too large. When I took the cell out of the eMac the other day I noticed just how tight it was when I pried it out. And when I put it back in I was apprehensive that I didn't damage the holder if I didn't happen to line the cell up just right. It is a snug fit that doesn't seem to leave much room for any size differential.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Since you are in Brantford, I'd suggest going to http://www.icnme.com, and if he doesn't have them in stock, he should be able to get them in. It's only a ten minute drive from Cainsville.

Apple used two different sizes of battery, a full length and a half length - I think the eMac uses the half length. Any number of manufacturers cells should fit, they are made to specific standards for size. Tadiran is an excellent make - but any other brand should be just as good.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Gene B said:


> The problem I've found is that there are 3.6 volt lithium 1/2AA batteries that come with different lengths and diameters...


Like AA and AAA and C batteries, the 1/2AA 3.6 V lithium cell is a standard size, and any nominal differences in published measurements shouldn't make a difference to you.

The only thing to check on, if you get it from an electronics supplier rather than a computer store, is you want the one _without_ the pigtail wires soldered on. A computer store wouldn't have the pigtail ones in any case.



> Apple used two different sizes of battery, a full length and a half length


The full length AA 4.5V lithium batteries were discontinued with the introduction of the Macintosh SE, somewhere around 1987 IIRC, so there's only one size that the OP has to ask for.

Just for completeness, some of the Performa models and the Mac clones based on the 4400 motherboard, used a 4.5V Alkaline battery, in a 3/4" cube shape. Again, these are ancient history, so the OP does not have to worry.


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm not having any success finding a battery. The Source here in town wanted $20 and change for their brand that had a less than 0.90 Ah capacity. Not worth the price in my book. 

I received an email from Light Computer Centre in Hamilton. They didn't have any in stock, it is a "service part", and it would cost $29.99. The tax probably wasn't included in the price. Add to that the cost of gas even if I use my motorcycle and the total is prohibitive. I don't even know the brand and capacity. For a battery that costs anywhere from $5 to $10 US, that is one H*** of a markup. 

I called IC SuperComputers. The owner said he had to open a box sent from Apple containing the battery(ies). He had a Saft LS 14250C for $12.00. After hanging up I did a search for the 14250C on the Saft site. It says that it's "(recommended for cool temperature environments)". The maximum temperature in the operating range is shown as 70ºC - 158ºF. It has a 1.20 Ah capacity and a "Continuous current permitting 50% of the nominal capacity
to be achieved at + 20°C with 2.0 V cut off. 15 mA"

The regular LS 14250 again with 1.20 Ah capacity and has a maximum operating temperature of 85ºC - 185ºF. It also has a "Maximum recommended continuous current 35 mA". 

So my question is. Will the 14250C battery operate correctly with the battery's lower maximum operating temperature and is the 15 mA draw okay. A lot of fancy talk when compared to the regular 14250. 

I phoned a few more places in Brantford such as computer, photo, and alarm equipment stores. Zilch. Most don't even have a clue as to what I'm talking about. Are these batteries that rare? I find it odd since it's stated on numerous sites that they are used for; Utility metering, Automatic meter reading, Alarms and security devices, Memory backup, Computer real-time clocks, Tracking systems, Automotive electronics, and Professional electronics. 

Does anyone know where I may order on-line from a Canadian source the correct battery at a decent price and not have to cut off an arm to pay for the shipping charges.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Just get the SAFT. If you are operating your Mac in a room higher than 158F then you have other problems that are more pressing...  

This one of the problems with the Internet -- there is so much information out there, that it's not a question of how to find it, it's a question of how to decide what's relevant and what's not.

The fact that the dealer is opening a box FROM APPLE would be a giant clue in the direction that you shouldn't need to study on it any further.

There are lots of mail order sources -- but it's a reality that a package sent with tracking, no matter how small and how inexpensive the contents, will cost the seller $7 - $14 to CanadaPost depending on where it is going. Shipping costs are NOT a function of the value of the goods - it's no good complaining "It cost $9 to ship a $10 item, what a rip!"

Most business will not send by untrackable, uninsured regular mail, because all the customer has to do is tell Visa "It never arrived" (whether because it was lost in the mail, or because the the buyer is out to scam) and the business is charged back the money, with no proof of delivery and no insurance.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

What CanadaRAM said!! You are WAY overthinking this, to an extent I would actually call unhealthy.

If there's no local supplier, you are going to be paying shipping. Period.

$12 is a good price for the battery (I was hard-pressed to find it any cheaper in the states, and I lived within 15 minutes of a half-dozen "batteries only" type stores). This is an expense you will incur roughly once every five years, and frankly as long as you kept the machine going without a functioning battery it's an absolute miracle your directory hasn't gotten so corrupted as to lose data. If you want to make the shipping worth your while, have the dealer add a copy of DiskWarrior to your order, you need it.


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

CanadaRAM said:


> Just get the SAFT. If you are operating your Mac in a room higher than 158F then you have other problems that are more pressing...
> 
> This one of the problems with the Internet -- there is so much information out there, that it's not a question of how to find it, it's a question of how to decide what's relevant and what's not.
> 
> ...


Thanks CanadaRAM. I guess I'll take a ride down to Chiefswood and grab the battery. Can't argue about the price when compared to Light Computer Centre. The only thing I'm wondering about is why does Apple have to supply the batteries. Why not directly from a Saft distributor?


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

"What CanadaRAM said!! You are WAY overthinking this, to an extent I would actually call unhealthy."

That's why I'm never an easy mark and no one could ever say that I have more money than brains.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I needed that exact same battery last week.

I walked into Carbon Computers on Wellington and in a few minutes and less than six dollars later, I walked out with the battery.

I guess there's no such store for you in or near Brantford, but with shipping, I think 10 to 12 dollars isn't bad.

The only difficulty I found was in getting the old battery out. They're really tight in there, and one can't get a real good purchase on the round surface. 
But in a minute I had it out, it didn't fall into the guts of the computer, and the new one easily popped in.

To quote the motto of the Global Society of Clumsy, Graceless, Klutzes, of which I am a lifetime member, "If I can do it, anyone can."

Good luck!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Gene B said:


> I received an email from Light Computer Centre in Hamilton. They didn't have any in stock, it is a "service part"...


Those retreads never have anything is stock, and everything takes like two months to get, if they bother ordering it. I suppose that is why they moved from a real storefront into the room underneath a fitness club, that is in a building on a side street. Considering that it is a ten minute walk from my house, I have never managed to buy anything there. They don't even stock OSX!



> So my question is. Will the 14250C battery operate correctly with the battery's lower maximum operating temperature and is the 15 mA draw okay.


The battery is only there to hold the PRAM settings, and really, the battery will practically last the shelf life a battery just sitting on the shelf. As for temperature, it may be an issue if you like to take the computer out in the middle of the day in the Libyan Desert, or you are going to use it near the blast furnaces at a steel company - otherwise, it will be entirely fine.



> Most don't even have a clue as to what I'm talking about. Are these batteries that rare?


No, it's just that the staff are minimum wage flunkies that have minimal training on how to operate the cash register. Take the nice trip down to the Log Cabin, he'll set you up with the proper battery - and I would expect it would be tax gratis to boot.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Gene B said:


> Why not directly from a Saft distributor?


Any reseller *could *buy direct from the manufacturer's Canadian distributor .... as long as they were willing to buy the minimum order quantities which might be like 100 or 500 batteries at a crack. So all but the largest retailers usually buy from middlemen like general distributors, battery resellers, electronic parts retailers, or Apple.


----------

